# Another Short Notice Herf--SW Virginia



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

Got an invitation from my son at Radford Univ to come up for a visit tomorrow afternoon, November 1. We'll be grabbing lunch & a smoke on the patio at the new Sharkey's on Main Street, probably some time in the afternoon (say around 1:30.)

Stop by if you're in the area and the weather cooperates!


----------

